# RIP Sloane



## seniorider (Dec 13, 2019)

Many of you know the struggles Sloane and I have had over the years. Despite all of our efforts, and much good advice from all of you, he is unable to gain weight. I cannot subject him to an upstate New York winter in his condition so I am letting him go. He is still happy and it is a beautiful day. May he once again run free and healthy eating all the peppermints he wants.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Goodbye handsome boy! I'm so sorry for your loss @seniorider . Just because it's the right decision it doesn't make it any easier. Cyber hugs of comfort to you.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I am sooo sorry to hear that... I was following your hard journey with Sloane and hoping for the best. My thoughts go out to you during this most difficult time. I can't even begin to imagine.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I’m so sorry. Prayers for peace for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So very sorry to hear it. I too have been following. It is never easy to lose them, but I completely understand your decisions.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So sorry to read this. Such a hard thing to go through. My heart is with you.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am so very sorry😰😰


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

So sorry to read this, hugs!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very sorry to read this. He is loved to the end.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Prayers and hugs. I'm so sorry to read this.


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

You are making a truly selfless decision for Sloane’s sake, certainly not an easy one though. Thinking about you during this difficult time.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

I am sorry for you, and sweet Sloane. At the same time I admire you for putting his interests first. May he turn into a beautiful memory that you can forever cherish in your heart.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm so sorry. At least you know you did everything you could for him...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

To love enough to set free is truly loving.
Many hugs for you recognizing and making the hard choice for Sloane, but for him the right choice.

Run with the wind Sloane.... you were and always will be loved so much.

_hlg._


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry. Here's a song I always find cathartic when I lose a horse.

*



*


----------



## seniorider (Dec 13, 2019)

Thank you for all the loving messages. Sloane spent the day outside with his friends, enjoying grass and sunlight. He go so many peppermints he started refusing them. My vet did a wonderful job and Sloane went peacefully. I will miss him dearly but know I made the right decision.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

seniorider said:


> Thank you for all the loving messages. Sloane spent the day outside with his friends, enjoying grass and sunlight. He go so many peppermints he started refusing them. My vet did a wonderful job and Sloane went peacefully. I will miss him dearly but know I made the right decision.


A big HUG for you @seniorider, so sorry about your buddy.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.  Hugs to you.


----------



## DiC (11 mo ago)

seniorider said:


> Many of you know the struggles Sloane and I have had over the years. Despite all of our efforts, and much good advice from all of you, he is unable to gain weight. I cannot subject him to an upstate New York winter in his condition so I am letting him go. He is still happy and it is a beautiful day. May he once again run free and healthy eating all the peppermints he wants.
> View attachment 1133735


Hugs! 🥺


----------



## gottaquarter (Jun 8, 2012)

My thoughts are with you, what sad news. He was a very handsome guy and by the looks of his picture very sweet and loving. I did not know of his journey but I do know all about the winters up north, and they can be tough. Peace and hugs as you heal from your loss,


----------



## Yellsback (Jul 22, 2021)

My heart goes out to you @seniorider and deepest condolences about Sloane. 
He absolutely is running in heaven, eating peppermints. I also believe that he’ll meet you at the Bridge one day.

Sloane loved you and knows how much you loved him. He had an incredible life with you. Even though you did the right thing by him, I know it still hurts terribly. In time when you think of him you’ll shed less tears, and instead smile at all the wonderful memories.🐎💓


----------

